# help with HID



## 05 SE-R (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys I just bought an 05 se-r. It has HID's already on it and after meeting the previous owner I assume they are stock. I was wondering if I could change out just the bulbs to go to like a 10,000k or 12,000k with out changing out the ballasts. I would appreciate any info and/or links.

And has anyone messed with any LED swaps yet?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Diablo2424 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, I have an '06 with the stock HID low beams as well (high beams & fogs are halogen), I don't see why you couldn't just swap the bulbs, but it's probably recommended to get new ballast's, especially if you want to go 10-12K, plus aftermarket might not be the same Wattage as stock. Don't quote me on any of that as this is my first import/stock HID car, lol.

As for LED Swap's there is a sticky post on nissanclub.com forums with all the LED info in there, but you can also just goto Sylvania's website for part numbers, then head over to V-LED.com (one of the more known LED websites), and order away.

I do plan on switching all of my lights (except headlights/foglights) to LED, interior and exterior. If you don't mind waiting as soon as I get the chance to order my LED's and do the swap I'll post info and pics.

Enjoy the SE-R! I know I'm loving mine!


----------

